
Death is inevitable, but a bad death is not - mastazi
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NknV2JTvRzo
======
fencepost
For those who don't follow video links, it's a short video from The Economist
about end of life care (~12 months) after cancer diagnoses, with a focus on
talking with patients about what they want.

